# Elite Super HPC Race 29 vs. AMS 100 Super HPC Race 29



## -OnCube- (8. September 2012)

Servus!

Wie der Titel schon verrät kann ich mich einfach nicht zwischen den zwei Bikes entscheiden, deswegen hier ein neues Thema eröffnet!

Schon mal vorweg, 2013 werde ich mich bei Marathon/Races anmelden, dafür extra trainiert, deswegen auch neues Bike!

Da ich mich in dem Preissegment zu wenig auskenne, ist euer Fachwissen gefragt!

zu mir:

193 cm groß, 80 kg, trainiert


Dank im Voraus!



Grüße


----------



## messias (9. September 2012)

Für den beschriebenen Einsatzbereich (Marathon, Race) ganz klar das AMS. 
Die Frage wär halt, was du sonst noch damit anstellen willst. Das Stereo käme in Frage wenn du auch viel Touren fahren möchtest auf denen es auch mal ruppiger bergab geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (10. September 2012)

Ganz klar das Hardtail!

Schon mal ein CC-Rennen oder Marathon gesehen und geguckt, was da so rum fährt?!?


----------



## Rainer_L. (10. September 2012)

Für deinen Einsatz ganz klar das Hardtail.


----------



## -OnCube- (10. September 2012)

...kurze, knackige Antworten! 
Einfach nur Top wenn einen Leute weiterhelfen, großes DANKE!

Grüße


----------



## Stereo650B (10. September 2012)

Hallo,

Ich fahre beides Hardtail um 10 Kilo, und ein leichtes 120mm Fully 11,5 kg.
Ich würde dir klar zum Fully raten, viel schonender und bei gleicher Ausstattung, ein Kilo schwerer das merkst du nicht.
Ich dachte auch immer ich wäre schneller auf dem Hardtail, das ist auch so vielleicht die ersten 2 Stunden...Desto länger die Strecken, oder Etappenrennen, sehe ich klar den Vorteil im Fully.
Nehm das Ams davon hast du mehr.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## zett78 (15. September 2012)

und, welches wird es???


----------



## -OnCube- (18. September 2012)

Hab mich für das Elite Super HPC Race 29 entschieden!

...scheint mir für die Races besser geeignet zu sein!

Danke euch!

Grüße


----------



## zett78 (18. September 2012)

Cool!
Wann bekomsmt du es??

BILDER!!!!


----------



## Maracuja10 (18. September 2012)

Ich hab mir auch das Eliter Super HPC Race 29 bestellt (19 Zoll).

Meins kommt laut PC am 19.11.

17 bzw 21 Zoll wären erst im Januar lieferbar.


----------



## -OnCube- (18. September 2012)

Muss mich noch bis 14.01 in Geduld üben, da in 21" bestellt! 

Vorfreude ist bekanntlich die schönste Freude! 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch nach einen geeigneten Rennen umsehen, frei mich schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (18. September 2012)

Mein neues kommt wohl nächste Woche.
Aber kein weiteres Cube in den Stall


----------



## Schlänk Freck (21. September 2012)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch das Eliter Super HPC Race 29 bestellt (19 Zoll).
> Meins kommt laut PC am 19.11.
> 17 bzw 21 Zoll wären erst im Januar lieferbar.


Welche Schrittlänge / Größe hast du?  (bin auch kurz vorm Bestellen)

THX Schlänk


----------



## Schlänk Freck (21. September 2012)

_OT modus an_
Magura MTC hydr. Disc brake?  Um welche Bremse handelt es sich dabei? Auf der Magura Homepage finde ich  nichts, Herr Google linkt immer auf Cube-Bikes.
_OT modus off_

THX Schlänk


----------



## Maracuja10 (21. September 2012)

Moin,

Ich bin 1,77m groß und meine Schrittlänge beträgt 82 cm.


----------



## -OnCube- (18. April 2013)

Hi all,

nach Haarriss im Rahmen ist es vor gut 3 Wochen angekommen!
Nach über 400 km kann ich sagen die Entscheidung hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## GlockeGT (18. April 2013)

Meins ist immer noch nicht da, hab's in 17" bestellt. Sieht aber auf jeden fall schonmal gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (19. April 2013)

-OnCube- schrieb:


> Hi all,
> 
> nach Haarriss im Rahmen ist es vor gut 3 Wochen angekommen!
> Nach über 400 km kann ich sagen die Entscheidung hat sich gelohnt.



mach mal anständige Fotos!
zumindest von der Antriebsseite! Das ist da, wo Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und das ganze Zeugs ist, also genau auf der anderen Seite!


----------



## MM76 (20. April 2013)

-OnCube- schrieb:


> Hi all,
> 
> nach Haarriss im Rahmen ist es vor gut 3 Wochen angekommen!
> Nach über 400 km kann ich sagen die Entscheidung hat sich gelohnt.


 
Cooles Teil

Wie hast Du den Haarriss bemerkt? Du hast ja das 21" genommen. Wie passt das? War das 23" auch eine Option?


----------



## -OnCube- (20. April 2013)

MM76 schrieb:


> Cooles Teil
> 
> Wie hast Du den Haarriss bemerkt? Du hast ja das 21" genommen. Wie passt das? War das 23" auch eine Option?



Danke!

Der Haarriss wurde von Cube entdeckt, deshalb auch die lange Wartezeit, das sie nach DIN arbeiten. Es waren viele Rahmen betroffen die lt. Händler komplett aus dem Verkehr  gezogen worden sind. Nicht nur die 21" Rahmen waren betroffen.

Die Frage ob 21" oder 23" stellte sich für mich auch. Da helfen nur Probefahrten. 

Ich persönlich hatte bei schwereren Gelände ein handlicheres Gefühl mit dem 21" Rahmen.


----------



## -OnCube- (20. April 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> mach mal anständige Fotos!
> zumindest von der Antriebsseite! Das ist da, wo Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und das ganze Zeugs ist, also genau auf der anderen Seite!



...geb dir Recht, schlimm mit mir!


----------



## graffloh (20. April 2013)

Schönes Bike, meines ist am Freitag auch gekommen, wie schwer ist dein bike.


----------



## Friendsofmine (21. April 2013)

Ist der Hinterbau komplett aus Carbonium? Sieht ja irgendwie abgefahren aus.
Ich stand aber in etwa vor der gleichen Frage- hab jetzt zu dem GTC Hardtail noch ein AMS Hpc SCR geholt, und bin überrascht wie gut das AMS geht.
Hab das eigentlich für die Insel vorgesehen- aber es fährt sich wirklich sehr entspannt & schnell.


----------



## graffloh (21. April 2013)

Wo waren die Risse zu finden?


----------



## GlockeGT (28. April 2013)

Da hier einige dieses Rad fahren, wollt ich mal fragen wie ihr so mit der Bremse zufrieden seid. Ich finde die Bremse nicht ganz so gut, am Epo meiner Frau ist ne shimano Scheibenbremse verbaut, die hat nen wesentlich härteren druckpunkt und nicht so nen langen hebelweg. 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## -OnCube- (28. April 2013)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Ist der Hinterbau komplett aus Carbonium? Sieht ja irgendwie abgefahren aus.
> Ich stand aber in etwa vor der gleichen Frage- hab jetzt zu dem GTC Hardtail noch ein AMS Hpc SCR geholt, und bin überrascht wie gut das AMS geht.
> Hab das eigentlich für die Insel vorgesehen- aber es fährt sich wirklich sehr entspannt & schnell.



...komplett aus Carbon!
Die Frage wurde von dir einfach gelöst, 2 Bikes! 
Hört nur positives über die AMS Serie, deswegen stand ich eben von der Entscheidung.


----------



## -OnCube- (28. April 2013)

graffloh schrieb:


> Wo waren die Risse zu finden?



Kann ich leider nicht genau sagen, von Cube/Händler keine näheren Angaben erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## graffloh (28. April 2013)

Also ich habe die SL Version, dort sind die XTR Scheibenbremsenverbaut. Bis jetzt bin ich top zufrieden


----------



## -OnCube- (28. April 2013)

GlockeGT schrieb:


> Da hier einige dieses Rad fahren, wollt ich mal fragen wie ihr so mit der Bremse zufrieden seid. Ich finde die Bremse nicht ganz so gut, am Epo meiner Frau ist ne shimano Scheibenbremse verbaut, die hat nen wesentlich härteren druckpunkt und nicht so nen langen hebelweg.
> 
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?



Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit Formula RX/RC

...Info gilt eingefahren!

Vorgänger Bike war ein LTD´09, das ich mit den RX ausgestattet habe. Kurz und knapp, das Einstellen am alten Bike kostete mich viel Nerven, da nicht viele Möglichkeiten zum Einstellen vorhanden. 

Deshalb habe ich mich schon auf einen Tasch der kompl. Bremse vorbereitet.

Im neuen Bike das genau Gegenteil, kein schleifen, kein ewiges Einstellen! Die Bremse funktioniert bis jetzt (810 km) ohne irgendwas negatives berichten zu können. Dank der Griffweiteneinstellung und  FCS-Versteller super einstellbar. Kannte ich bis dato nicht! 

Hebelweg einstellbar, Griffweiteneinstellung
Druckpunkt via FCS-Versteller einstellbar

Über den Druckpunkt wird viel diskutiert, was für eine Bremse du letztendlich an deinem Bike montierst ist wohl "gefühlssache"! 

Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen!

Gruß


----------



## GlockeGT (28. April 2013)

Also ich bin heute nochmal 25km gefahren, gesamt jetzt ca 45km, und muss sagen des sich die formula so langsam macht. Ich hab aber allerdings vor der heutigen Fahrt sämtliche Beläge nochmal mit Sandpapier angeschliffen und die Scheiben mit bremsenreiniger gesäubert.

Da war ich wohl etwas ungeduldig.  ich werd mal die nächsten 50 km noch abwarten....


----------

